# 135 gal



## semocichlid (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is a few pics of the 135 gal. sorry bout the pic quality but camera is like the owner (old).


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice tank are those real or plastic plants?


----------



## semocichlid (Dec 9, 2005)

All plants are real.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

very nice tank!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

jesus, nice! I'm dizzy from all those colors on those cichlids....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, love your setup! :-D


----------

